

A Bike Headlight To End All Bike Headlights - WillyBoy
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/15/kickstarter-a-bike-headlight-to-end-all-bike-headlights/

======
keenerd
This is going to be a huge disappointment.

A mid range LED flashlight with a single CREE emitter will run for 10 hours on
two AA batteries while putting out 50 lumens the entire time.

So we can guess guess the output of this bike light based on the batteries and
run time. Works out to 15 lumens. Now that is pretty dim for outdoor use.
Based on the 6 emitter design they would be using older Nichia LEDs. They may
claim 40 lumens, but that will be on a fresh set of batteries. There will not
be a regulator and after an hour it will be much dimmer.

Or (more likely) this guy has no clue what he is doing. Either way, it will
still be a disappointment.

If you want a bike light that won't get stolen, buy a normal small two-AA
flashlight and a flashlight mount. Unclip the light from the mount when you
aren't on your bike and use it as a normal flashlight the rest of the time.

------
buro9
Word from LFGSS ( <http://www.lfgss.com/> ) is that this is useless.

It's too low powered (40 lumens), and no-one suffers stolen lights (they're
all removable in an instant). Equally powerful lights are incredibly small and
can be fitted and removed in literally a few seconds.

None of us believe we are experiencing the problem that this solves, none of
us get lights stolen.

What we do suffer is stolen saddles (detached from seat posts), and stolen
hubs (bolt-cut the spokes of and steal the hubs).

But for those problems, this startup ( <http://atomic22.co.uk/> ) are almost
there at bringing to market a total bike security product in which every bolt
on the bike is part of the same security system.

------
bwarp
I don't get it. The problem is solved.

Here in London, if you leave anything lying around it'll get nicked regardless
of the security device.

The common wisdom is to take the bike inside (if you have fancy LED/halogen
setup) or just have a detachable light that you can throw in your pocket.

------
ck2
Search ebay for "53 led bicycle" or "56 led bicycle"

It's a $6 headlight that looks almost like a motorcycle headlight and is very
bright. Uses 3-AA.

Most importantly it can easily clip on and off, so you can just take it with
you instead of leaving it on the bike to be stolen.

Doubles as an awesome flashlight that can light up an entire room.

Put one on each side of your handlebars and I guarantee you will see the
entire road in front of you in pitch dark while moving 20mph.

~~~
jseliger
The reviewers on Amazon don't like it: [http://www.amazon.com/Super-Bright-
Modes-Bicycle-Torch/dp/B0...](http://www.amazon.com/Super-Bright-Modes-
Bicycle-
Torch/dp/B005DWIFWU?ie=UTF8&tag=thstsst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957)
. Do you have any sense of whether their complaints are valid?

~~~
ck2
I'm sure the quality varies over the years and the various HK factories but
I've been very happy with mine for more than a few years now.

The review is right in that there is no focus, it's fixed distance. But it's
much more light than a little flashlight.

Probably not as good as a $50 high power headlight but at $6 you aren't going
to cry over it either. I've not had any corrosion problems with mine, though 2
of the leds inside stopped working (others are still at full brightness).

------
naich
The only real difference is that this light is uses a "secure" torx fastener
on the assumption that a would-be thief doesn't have one. They are certainly
not a "special screwdriver", being obtainable from any good hardware place.

------
papalalu
well.. a security bolt is a good idea, but bracket+light prevents you quickly
switching it between bikes.

also, it's massive, and they don't seem to have provided a solution for a rear
light, which i would probably argue is the more useful.

Most importantly, it's very directional - city cyclists don't really need to
see, they need to be seen - the best front light can also be seen from the
side.

------
bunderbunder
Having an expensive-looking light bolted to your bike in such a way that it's
not easily removable won't prevent your light from being stolen. All it will
do is ensure that when it does get stolen, the bike goes with it.

------
pge
If you're looking for a "be seen" light for city riding, I highly recommend
reelights (www.reelight.com). They are mounted on the quick release and
powered from magnets on the spokes, so no batteries to worry about and a
little more trouble to steal (the light can be removed by unscrewing the QR
but the light has no power without the magnets)

------
tadfisher
"End All Bike Headlights" this will not; it is a "be seen" light, not a "see
at night" light. For that, you absolutely need a lithium- or dynamo-powered
light with lots of throw and LEDs that output a few hundred lumens (not 40-60
as shown here, which is easily beaten by cheap alkaline-powered lights).

My solution is a $20 18650-powered flashlight (200 lumen) from DealExtreme
attached to my helmet. At maximum, it is so bright that car drivers honk at
me, and it can blind oncoming bicyclists. For this reason, I run it at medium
unless I'm alone in pitch darkness. It is also very weather-resistant, and
because it is attached to my helmet, it is never left on the bike for someone
to notice a crime of opportunity. It is also much easier to read street signs
when I can just point my head at them.

At best, this will be useful for the city bicyclist who rarely travels at
night.

------
dlevine
This is cool, but the light isn't nearly powerful enough. I have a CREE-
powered flashlight that I've been using for the past 4 years or so. I think it
cost about $60, and it runs on a single AA for a couple of weeks when I run it
in flashing mode. I have a velcro strap that makes it easy to put on / remove.
It will inevitably get stolen when I forget to take it off one day, but at
that point I will just buy another (the new CREE LEDs are even more powerful).

I got my taillight off of eBay for a few bucks, and I don't really care if
that gets stolen.

------
arethuza
What about a cycling equivalent of this snowboarding outfit?

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIX3ntiTV-g>

:-)

------
JeffL
I thought that was a really good marketing video. They positioned the product
as a way of fighting back against crime, and it was constantly funny
throughout.

------
joejohnson
Oh my god, can you imagine if it were your job to listen to pitches like this
all time? I'd probably kill myself.

------
joejohnson
>> What a crackhead was going to do with my budget headlight I don’t know

Wow. Nice one TechCrunch.

------
DanBC
Is it standards compliant for different markets? Is it legal to use in, for
example, the UK or Holland?

~~~
tripzilch
Afaik they allow many different kinds of bike lights in NL, even the kinds you
just clip on your clothing are enough to prevent a ticket--as bike lights are
mandatory in NL.

But as they didn't develop a (red) rear light, it's not really a complete
solution for Dutch bikes.

------
rhizome
Countdown to the first cyclist who gets shot by a cop for having a headlight
that looks like a revolver at night.

~~~
cchurch
That's stupid. It doesn't look like a gun; it is styled after a gun part.
That's like saying you'd confuse a car with a tire.

~~~
rhizome
I've read enough news stories to think it possible.

------
moonboots
security by obscurity

